# Gold fish RSPCA Hants?



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

My Mum is 94 and very ill, she has two goldfish that my neice bought her (God knows why) They are in a tank and are fan tail ones.
My Mum lives in Hamble near Southampton. I am going down there Tuesday and need to find them a home on that day. I live 150 miles away so too far for me to take. Is there an RSPCA near there that would take them


----------



## s4sugar (21 April 2013)

Maidenhead aquatics are usually good in these cases - try phoning these; http://fishkeeper.co.uk/site/store/southampton

Another option is Aquarists-classified.co.uk where you could advertise for a home before you go down.

RSPCA don't do fish.

http://www.sparsholt.ac.uk/Home is another option.  I would have them i I were closer - have a 180litre tank sitting idle.


----------



## Toffee44 (21 April 2013)

S4sugar where are you I can prob collect them and drive so far.


----------



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

Yes where are you I could deliver them if its not too far for them


----------



## s4sugar (21 April 2013)

I'm in Notts so a bit too far.


----------



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

Yes near me but too far for fish. I have been delivering round Nottingham today. Thank you anyway


----------



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

I have put them on practical fishkeeping maybe someone will give them a home. If they were just goldfish they could go in apond but they are fancy ones


----------



## s4sugar (21 April 2013)

If you want to keep then it is not difficult to transport fish.


----------



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

I dont really want them and also think their tank is too small but how is best to transport them


----------



## Faithkat (21 April 2013)

I'll be happy to give them a home.  I'm only on the other side of Southampton (edge of New Forest) and they can live with my other fish  . . . . .   can come and collect  . . .  PM me


----------



## carthorse (21 April 2013)

There are still some lovely people on HHO.  Thank you. X


----------

